# OCF Start Up Kit



## jenko (Mar 18, 2014)

My goal this summer is to learn the basics of OCF. I will be needing a start up kit, and your help! 

I have a speedlight: Nikon SB-700. I am only going to use one light for now. I may add another later on. 

I would like suggestions on the following items. Please provide a link if possible. 

1. Sync Kits

2. Umbrella

3. Light Stand

And anything else you think would be useful. 

I would like to keep the budget under $500, but I am willing to pay a bit more for quality and items that will last. 

I appreciate any input you have!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 18, 2014)

1: Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 N3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Nikon D90/D3100/D5000/D7000: Camera & Photo
2-3: Amazon.com: ePhoto flash Photograph y Studio off Camera Flash Lighting Flash Mount by ePhoto INC UB1W: Camera & Photo

Price: $60.  This represents the extreme low end of the scale, a true "start-up" kit


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

Soft Box. 
Westcott Rapid Box 26" Octa Speedlite Kit 2035 B&H Photo

Reflector plate
Westcott 2030-DP Deflector Plate for Rapid Box 2030-DP B&H Photo

pocket wizards x2
PocketWizard Plus X Transceiver 801-129 B&H Photo Video

Reflector + stand
Photoflex MultiDisc Circular Reflector, 5 Surfaces, DL-32MULTI


I bit more than your budget but they are all high quality items and have many uses.


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2014)

Fantastic options, thanks a lot!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't forget to think 'used'...  I'm always seeing deals on reflectors, speedlights, and similar OCF gear on my local Craig's List, savings range between 30 and 60% of new retail.  A great way to get more gear for your dollar ('cause we all know that the same amount of gear for less dollars is NOT an option!).


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Don't forget to think 'used'...  I'm always seeing deals on reflectors, speedlights, and similar OCF gear on my local Craig's List, savings range between 30 and 60% of new retail.  A great way to get more gear for your dollar ('cause we all know that the same amount of gear for less dollars is NOT an option!).



True, good idea! I have been browsing on CL, but not knowing quite what to look for. So having some ideas here helps to know if I really need/want what they are selling.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2014)

42-inch umbrella box Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> 42-inch umbrella box Steve Kaeser Photographic Lighting


  I have them. They work fairly well. Just sowmthing to keep in mind, I had my old sb28 at full power to get f11 @iso 200 ( I think it was around 4 feet away?) The flash was hot as heck so maybe pick up another flash? So you don't fry it or just use a lower aperture and power setting.


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! 

I may pick up another speedlight at some point, but for now I am just going to use the one I have.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 18, 2014)

jenko said:


> Thanks for the ideas!  I may pick up another speedlight at some point, but for now I am just going to use the one I have.



A couple of manual flashes will work wonders for relatively cheap... So does the flashpoint 320 but it's MUCH larger than a speedlight or two lol.


----------



## hirejn (Mar 18, 2014)

Depending on the DSLR, you probably already have a triggering system. Most Nikon DSLRs can command a remote flash using the pop-up and settings in the camera menu. All you need for that is reasonable line of sight. Radio triggering is an investment and I can't recommend or not recommend it. You have to decide if it's worth the investment for what you do. You don't need it to learn the basics. If you want it, I do recommend PocketWizard over any other brand. I recommend Flashpoint light stands from Adorama, and get the air cushioned ones. That way if you loosen a knob without holding the riser, it will lower softly instead of crashing and breaking equipment. Those stands will get you through most situations, but for the ultimate in durability and stability, you need a C-stand.

Light modifiers are personal choices. Most pros have a wide variety. Each modifier has different light characteristics that you should study and research. Enjoy working with lighting. I would suggest that if you haven't already mastered exposure and the fundamentals of photography, do that before learning lighting.


----------



## jenko (Mar 18, 2014)

Appreciate the input!

I am pretty set on getting the pocketwizard now.


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

Thought I'd post this link in case others are researching the same thing:

The Lighting Academy: Comparing Light Modifiers

I am torn between the square softbox and the beauty dish.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 20, 2014)

what are you going to be shooting?


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

For portraits, we have 40" umbrella boxes and 43" brollys. 
Both work well.

We use nikon sb700's and yn568ex flashes with yongnuo 622n radio triggers, which also work very well.


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> what are you going to be shooting?



I am mainly going to use it for outdoor portraits. Up until now, I have been relying on natural light alone or on camera flash--bouncing off a reflector or whatever else is available. I may also use it for plants ...


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> For portraits, we have 40" umbrella boxes and 43" brollys.
> Both work well.
> 
> We use nikon sb700's and yn568ex flashes with yongnuo 622n radio triggers, which also work very well.



Thanks for the info! I am leaning on the boxes. I like the catchlights better. The beauty dish is also really nice, but more expensive.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 20, 2014)

jenko said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > For portraits, we have 40" umbrella boxes and 43" brollys.
> ...



They seem to be really popular with fashion photogs.


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

I am going with the square for now. It is enough for what I need at this time. I found a pocketwizard two-pack for $198.00. The softbox and stand for $45.00. I already have a few reflectors and a speedlight to start. So, that puts me at half my original budget, which is great ...


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 20, 2014)

Watch ebay.  A few months ago I managed to get 2 nice Lowells light stands, westcott umbrellas, bag, and a few other things for $70
and here on TPF I picked up 2 SB-800s for $160ish each.
I also use a SU-800 to control them .. all for a bit over your $500 but it's doable if you get lucky.

now I just need time but that's harder to come by than equipment.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

jenko said:


> I am going with the square for now. It is enough for what I need at this time. I found a pocketwizard two-pack for $198.00. The softbox and stand for $45.00. I already have a few reflectors and a speedlight to start. So, that puts me at half my original budget, which is great ...



Every time I come in under budget, I just find something else to buy...


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

I have been looking on Craigslist. I saw a softbox on there this morning, but it was in the back of a truck with a bunch of junk? You would think anyone who is using one would know to advertise it a bit better than that!


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > I am going with the square for now. It is enough for what I need at this time. I found a pocketwizard two-pack for $198.00. The softbox and stand for $45.00. I already have a few reflectors and a speedlight to start. So, that puts me at half my original budget, which is great ...
> ...




LOL, I feel as if I am getting 50% off!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

jenko said:


> I have been looking on Craigslist. I saw a softbox on there this morning, but it was in the back of a truck with a bunch of junk? You would think anyone who is using one would know to advertise it a bit better than that!



A few years ago I picked up a mint condition sb24 for $20 and a mint condition nikon 18-105 VR for $50 at a flea market. Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## jenko (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> jenko said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking on Craigslist. I saw a softbox on there this morning, but it was in the back of a truck with a bunch of junk? You would think anyone who is using one would know to advertise it a bit better than that!
> ...



Ooooh the flea market! We have a huge one every Saturday. I will have to go this weekend. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ecphoto (Mar 29, 2014)

What ever you do, do not buy light brackets on eBay. I made that mistake once and they've all broken. The light stands that they sell on eBay are decent enough. For umbrellas and brackets buy from Adorama, still pretty cheap and decent quality.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------

